
Twitter Will Finally Stop Making Your Images Look Terrible - fewi
https://onezero.medium.com/twitter-will-finally-stop-making-your-images-look-terrible-2ed882dfcd9e?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=fad303263da1
======
gojomo
Next, maybe Twitter can assign a big team the multi-month project of making it
so that when you click an image, to zoom for more details:

* it doesn't ever shrink the image size (as currently happens with certain oversized/proportioned images)

* it doesn't add new overlays obscuring edges of the image that you just clicked to get a fuller view

Baby steps! I know they're running a cash-starved skeleton crew over at their
non-profit hobby site.

~~~
ryanlol
Perhaps after they close these tickets they could make the website load
successfully more than half the time?

Ah, nevermind. I’m asking for way too much.

------
sedatk
The depreciation of digital images is an interesting phenomenon. Like the real
paper, the quality of memes on the Internet gets worse and worse over time. We
were promised that digital medium would never lose quality yet here we are. Of
course, it's not just lossy compression but bit rot too.

I wonder how we will be tackling these problems in the future. Maybe, at some
point, the savings of JPEG will be negligible for what we have so we'll have
images as PNGs?

~~~
Edmond
The phenomenon of meme photo degradation is indeed an interesting one.

I think that is one reason I have always been put off by memes even when they
come from loved ones, the photos look LITERALLY dirty, as if passed around by
hand :)

~~~
serf
a lot of that has to do with meme-regurgitator sites that stamp their
watermark all over an image.

the reality is that the picture is being passed around by way too many
automations that apply filters or reencodes with little regard to the quality
drop, and lots of priority going to making the image smaller, and thus cheaper
to host.

~~~
ryanlol
>and thus cheaper to host

Sure, if you host all the images on S3. But why would you? Anywhere else you
can get unmetered gigabit for a few hundred/mo, the savings would be non-
existent.

------
zaroth
Yes, this is apparently a multi-billion user site used to share images, which
doesn’t know that the image which is currently being uploading has already
been compressed at a quality setting _lower_ than what they are about to try
_recompressing_ the image at, and so will endlessly recompress the same image
ad nauseam until it becomes illegible. But now, maybe not. But only if the
upload the image through a web browser. So impressive.

------
egdod
>To make Medium work, we log user data and share it with service providers.
Click “Sign Up” above to accept Medium’s Terms of Service & Privacy Policy.

Gross.

